# Pen Box Refund



## Monty (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't want this to get lost the the March Pen Box Buy thread.
I know for a fact that I requested Novel Box to put the inserts in the cardboard boxes. Well, they didn't. At least they didn't charge for it. So, if you ordered the black cardboard single or double boxes, I owe you a refund of $0.05 per box. After I get all the boxes shipped out, I'll figure out what I owe each of you and refund it sometime next week.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 8, 2008)

When you say inserts, does that mean the sleeves?  This may be a stupid question and if so I apologize.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rjwolfe3_
> 
> When you say inserts, does that mean the sleeves?  This may be a stupid question and if so I apologize.



I think he means the insert that holds the pen inside the box.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 9, 2008)

So there is nothing in the box to keep the pen from rolling around?[?]  Or did I miss something? (Yes, I have never ordered pen boxes, lol.  Can't ya tell?)


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 9, 2008)

Is Rob correct? There's no little velvet insert with the little elastic thingy? Youch. Not sure what I'm going to do with 100 boxes if so.

Is this something that we can order from Novel ourselves?


----------



## Monty (Apr 9, 2008)

Let me clear this up. The inserts are the piece with the elastic that holds the pen in place and keeps it from rolling around in the box. They just were not put in the boxes, but were shipped separate. You will need to fold them along the creases on the edges and put them in the box yourself. No big deal, just a small hassle and is worth the nickel extra when ordering. I can do about 100 in an hour while watching a show on TV.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't ordered boxes in a while, But I will say that the nickel is so worth it.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> Let me clear this up. The inserts are the piece with the elastic that holds the pen in place and keeps it from rolling around in the box. They just were not put in the boxes, but were shipped separate. You will need to fold them along the creases on the edges and put them in the box yourself. No big deal, just a small hassle and is worth the nickel extra when ordering. I can do about 100 in an hour while watching a show on TV.



Oh, that's a piece of cake! You had me worried! heh

Are they still the gold tops and not the black?


----------



## Monty (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are gold top boxes this time. They were out of the black topped ones.
And as Daniel said, it's worth the nickel. Twenty or thirty bopxes, no problem, but it becomes a pain with 50-100 boxes.[xx(][xx(]


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 9, 2008)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEW!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah cool, thank you.  That is no problem at all.  I normally watch an hour or so of TV a week so I think I can take care of that.  Thanks again.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> Let me clear this up. The inserts are the piece with the elastic that holds the pen in place and keeps it from rolling around in the box. They just were not put in the boxes, but were shipped separate. You will need to fold them along the creases on the edges and put them in the box yourself. No big deal, just a small hassle and is worth the nickel extra when ordering. I can do about 100 in an hour while watching a show on TV.



OK, got the boxes and I don't know what idiot decided it was only worth a nickel to put in the inserts but I think you should refund us a dollar each   just kidding(kinda)[}]  thanks for doing the buy.


----------

